# 12ft MFG skiff build update- pics!



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

Hello all- here is the latest update on my 1977 MFG skiff rebuild project-

well due this corona craziness here in Ohio I’ll be working from home for a while so... time to get to work on this project!

First thing first, the rotten transom- I’m glad I open it all up as the old wood came out like a cheap hot pull pork- so I cut the whole back out with my dremel multitool(love this tool I picked up for 40 bucks!) and sanded it down and will replace the back and transom with .75” coosa-board blue 26 - double and tripled in the 10 x 10 area for the 9.9 merc 2 stroke to sit in -here are some pics


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

I had one with a 15 evenrude. 2 weekends and leftover supplies and it was nice. Kept it at my lake house


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

Tigweld said:


> I had one with a 15 evenrude. 2 weekends and leftover supplies and it was nice. Kept it at my lake house


Any old pics??


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

No, it was yeas ago


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2020)

Awesome! No need to triple the .75 coosa for a 9.9 though! A single across with double in center will be more than sufficient!


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice work cutting out that transom


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

GaG8tor said:


> Nice work cutting out that transom


not bad for a rookie - that dremel 4000 multitool is awesome !! Next is to cut out the middle bench and Prefab the front deck and get the lay out right so I know how much Carbon Core PVC board to order


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Dremels are awesome


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

Used my fav tool(the Dremel 4000 Multi tool)to cut out the middle bench and the laid out some cardboard to get an idea of the front deck which will be @ 4ft long & deep. Than a 12 inch front cap made of coosa board for the trolling motor; a 4 foot long bottom floor deak with a a section of coosa fiberglassed in for the skiff grab bar. And the rear deck is 35 inch deep


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Funny, after viewing this thread I saw one of these for sale yesterday. 600 bucks I think it was, with a trailer and 9.9 Johnson


----------



## biasedmind (Jun 23, 2018)

Nice work. I'm in the same boat stuck at the house. So before they shut down Houston I ran to my loca fiberglass supplier. I'm not going as over the top with my 12' MFG. Maybe phase 2 I'll pull the center bench for an open deck.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Good work, Frank. Make sure you are using proper PPE.


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

Ok the next phase cut out the other bench's- after seeing how flimsy and poorly these were glassed in - I am contemplating on just cutting them out completely.. thoughts


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

FrankZinCLE said:


> Ok the next phase cut out the other bench's- after seeing how flimsy and poorly these were glassed in - I am contemplating on just cutting them out completely.. thoughts


Well I gutted it today !!
Attempted to lay out a floor plan with cardboard I had saved up. The front cap will be 12 inches deep - the front casting deck will be 48 inches deep and 10 inches from the floor and the back deck will be about 34 inches deep that is also 10 inched from the floor - the floor will be 48 inches. 

What do you all think? Thoughts? Advice 


FrankZinCLE said:


> Ok the next phase cut out the other bench's- after seeing how flimsy and poorly these were glassed in - I am contemplating on just cutting them out completely.. thoughts[/QUOTE


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Sounds like you gotcha a plan. Execute.


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

trekker said:


> Sounds like you gotcha a plan. Execute.


10-4


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

Well I gutted her out and attempted to remove all the old fiberglass and resin/puddy off from the old bench’s were glassed in- next to finish sanding down the inside and entire hull to prep for the GatorGlide2 hull paint going on and the Durabak Smooth for the rest of the hull and interior hull and sides


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

MFG 12 update: well the weather here in NE Ohio was not cooperating in the last 2 weeks but I finally finished scrubbing and sanding down the inside and outside hull today. G fi found some soft spots that will need to be addressed when glassing here soon


----------



## Chris Kelly (May 6, 2020)

Hey, I just picked up a BFG car topper 12' tri-hull also from near Mansfield, Ohio. I got it home today, and already have the cardboard casting deck (42" long/full width) layed out, and under deck storage for my Ultima battery, and two square foot dry totes.


----------

